
Re:scam is an e-mail chat bot designed to waste scammers' time - cdcro
https://www.techspot.com/news/71811-rescam-e-mail-chat-bot-designed-waste-scammers.html
======
Cknight70
Its a shame there is just so little information on the bot. Their websites for
it is completely barren too [https://www.rescam.org/](https://www.rescam.org/)

